# soft stool after purchasing bag of Fromm.



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Bought Lucy's 2nd bag of Fromm's white fish Tuesday, Friday morning woke up with soft stool put her on white rice but still soft seems like it is trying to form inside of stool could it be the new bag of food? Also I saw her chewing on a piece of twig from a tree which I'm sure she has done before when I'm not home to get it without change of stool. How long should I stay on white rice til I call vet?:uhoh:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

There is a really good thread by IowaGold, a vet. I found it by searching vomiting and diarrhea. It says to with diarrhea to fast them 12-24 hours then start introducing the rice and chicken or hamburger a tablespoon at a time for a day or so. Several small means rather than two big ones, then to start mixing the rice with the kibble until the stool is normal. We are in the midst of that right now because jaro ate some things he shouldn't have. But since it is my first time I am not sure how this all works.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

chicken and rice or beef and rice is good for a day or 2. i use Fromm LBP Gold for my 9 week old. i switched him when i got him from eukanuba to Fromm. its been a week and his stools are pretty good sometimes really soft. i dont think its the food since hes gone thru a bag already. give it a few days. also plain yogurt is good for the gut. just a tbsp.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Been doing the rice for a few days but had added some food back the next day so it is like starting over, I will give her some boiled chicken tonite, I feel like she Isn't getting any nutrition. I also thought maybe there was something wrong with the new bag of Fromm. I'm going to call our local store where we purchase our food, she is always so helpful. I had this problem when she was a pup,but not since, she is 18 mos.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Is Fromm's White Fish 'grain free'? Just wanted to note my experience. A lot of dogs have done great on grain free, but it gave my dogs the "trots" something fierce. I had to put them on a good dog food with grain. Grain free diets are not for all dogs. Just wanted to mention.

Good luck with the tummy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe it's a new formula or a bad bag if she's eaten that variety before. I'd go w/ boiled chicken and rice for a day or two and then slowly reintroduce.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just throwing this out, but you caught her eating twigs. My bet would be on the twigs. Is it possible she ingested more when you weren't looking or before you discovered this? I learned from experience with our first Golden that sticks and doggie digestion are not a good combination. Our Beau loved to chew on them, for years, without any consequence, then one day we started to see bloody diarrhea. We went immediately to our vet and she told us to strictly prohibit further stick chewing because the bark, twigs and jagged edges can damage internal organs and cause blood, loose stools, diarrhea, at best and obstructions at worst.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Dallas Gold I have to agree about the twigs, we have either removed or fenced off anything she could get to, when she was a pup we had wood chips she liked, so we got rid of them but they kept coming up in the yard so we even cemented the yard, the only thing she can get to our some small orange trees where she rips off the twigs, looks like I will have to fence them in. When all the wood chips were gone she was fine.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

How old is she? I lot of people have found when using the high protein quality foods that they are too rich for little puppies.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

She is over 18 mos. old and has been on this food since switching w/out a problem. Also I give her nutritous food such as veggie's etc. w/out problem's.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds to me its the twigs give it a few days with the boiled chicken and rice. i doubt its the food.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We were into our second bag when our problems started. It got ugly really fast. My dogs have stomachs of steel too, I was shocked. Since switching back to a grain diet, they have all been fine. Again that is 'my' experience. It could very well be the twigs too.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I just went out in the backyard and there were 3 small twigs she had gotten into from the orange tree looks like my day will be fencing in the oranges where she can't get to them.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to throw in that the Whitefish and Potato variety of Fromm isn't grain-free. =)


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Enzo, didn't know that but this is her 2nd bag and has done fine, she was on duck and potato for awhile did good on it, is that grain free? I think I remember you use Fromm have you had Enzo on white fish?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

58loosy said:


> She is over 18 mos. old and has been on this food since switching w/out a problem. Also I give her nutritous food such as veggie's etc. w/out problem's.


Most likely not the protein percentage at that age, but twigs can do it. This time of year in Indiana can't get rid of twigs and leaves in Indiana, but you are about over the rainy season out there, no, so maybe you can. Oh, the thread with the good answer by IowaGold was from 10/24/2010 and named Upset stomach or blockage.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

58loosy said:


> Enzo, didn't know that but this is her 2nd bag and has done fine, she was on duck and potato for awhile did good on it, is that grain free? I think I remember you use Fromm have you had Enzo on white fish?


Enzo has tried Whitefish, but I don't feed it to him regularly. He has a super high metabolism and whitefish is the most low-cal food of the 4 star line. We pick something with a higher kcal/cup...usually duck, pork or salmon.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Enzo, Lucy is very thin will put her back on a higher calorie Fromm.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, also, Duck is not grain-free, either. The only flavors that are grain-free are the beef frittata and the surf & turf.


----------

